# WoT Community zocken



## KornDonat (21. Juli 2012)

So wie gesagt mach hier dann mal den versprochenen Thread zur Planung auf 

Eigentlich müssten wir jetzt nur schauen wer alles dazu Lust hat und was er für Tanks besitzt um zu schauen obs halt von den Tier Stufen passt.
Deshalb würde ich mal sagen jeder der dazu Lust hat schreibt einfach mal seine Tanks und ich mach dann eine Liste daraus damit es übersichtlicher wird.
Wann man dann das Community zocken macht kann man dann ja schauen.



> Teilnahmeliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

oO wieso doppelpost bei bearbeiten lol


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

kannst das ganze ja als tabelle vllt formatieren. falls dus nich kennst: table ... /table tag und einzelne zellen per | trennen. neue zeile einfach per enter. kann ja mal nen bsp geben:



*name \ tier*
| 
*1*
 | 
*2 *
|
* 3*
 | 
*4*
 | 
*5*
 | 
*6*
 | 
*7*
 | 
*8*
 | 
*9*
 | 
*10*

DarkMo|| L | L,T,A || M,A | H | M,H | T | H | H
JohnDoe||| L || H,T | A ||| M,T | H
*all*
||
* L *
|
* 2L,T,A*
 ||
* M,H,T,A *
|
* H,A *
|
* M,H *
|
* T *
|
* M,H,T *
|
* 2H
*
* tier*
| 
*1*
 | 
*2 *
|
* 3*
 | 
*4*
 | 
*5*
 | 
*6*
 | 
*7*
 | 
*8*
 | 
*9*
 | 
*10*als eintragung eben eine kombination aus L,M,H,T,A - light, medium, heavy, td, arty. je nachdem was man eben in dem tier hat. auf eine anzahl kann man denke ich verzichten, man kann eh nur eins zocken. also auch mit 2 t5 heavies, reicht ein H. alternativ könnte man noch zwischen "h" und "H" unterscheiden - "stock/nicht ausgebaut" und "ausgebaut"... aber kA ob das zuviel input wäre. und bei der zusamenfassung am ende halt mit ner zahl davor, das man pro tier sieht, wieviel man hat (und falls die liste größer wird, nochma ne tier übersicht drunter, das man sich ned verhaspelt ^^).

falls zuviel aufwand oder bessre ideen, war nur ein vorschlag *g*​


----------



## sh4sta (21. Juli 2012)

Hm...TDs hab ich DT bis Stug und Russen bis Tier4. Heavys hab ich DT bis T9(E-75) und USA/RU bis Tier10. Meds hab ich DT bis Tier7 und USA bis Tier5. Artys habe ich die S-51 + Hummel.  Franzosen bis zum 13 75. Hab also vieles im Angebot^^ Ich kann mich also an die jeweiligen(geforderten/gewünschten) verhältnisse anpassen 


*edit* 

Aso, InGame-Nick ist: Powercell


----------



## Danger23 (21. Juli 2012)

Also mein Ingame Name ist: Danger23

Also Premium Panzer hab ich: Tier 8 Medium Typ 59,  Tier 8 Heavy T34 und Tier 2 PzKpfw 38H735.
Light Tanks: Tier 5 AMX 12t, Tier 6 AMX 13-75 Tier 7 AMX 13-90
Medium Tanks: Tier 8 Lorraine 40t, Tier 5 PzKpfw IV, Tier 7 T20 
Heavy Tanks: Tier 8 Tiger 2, Tier 9 E-75, Tier 9 M103, Tier 7 IS, Tier 7 KV3, Tier 5 BDR G1B
TDs: Tier 5 S-35 CA, Tier 7 T25AT, Tier 6 M18 Hellcat
Arty: Tier 6 GW Panther Tier 3 Lorraine39 L AM

Falls nötig kann ich auch Panzer die irgendwo im Forschungsbaum unter den atkuellen Panzer liegen kaufen.


----------



## BaueROG (21. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei... Ingame: BaueReal

Light Tanks: 
Tier 2: BT-2, Tetrarch
Tier 3: Pz 38(t)
Tier 4: T-50
Tier 5: T-50-2

Medium Tanks: 
Nicht vorhanden *wunder*

Heavy Tanks: 
Tier 6: KV-2
Tier 8: IS-3

TDs: 
Tier 2: RenaultFT AC
Tier 4: M8A1
Tier 5: SU-85
Tier 6: JagdPz IV, bald SU-100

Arty: 
Tier 2: SU-18

MfG BaueR


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung was ihr vor habt, aber wenn Donat dabei ist mache ich mit... 
Papzt
Tier 1-10


----------



## KornDonat (21. Juli 2012)

Die Tabelle lass ich erst mal vereinfacht das wird mir sonst zu kompliziert aber ansonsten ne gute Idee 
Wichtig ist erst mal das wir passende Tier Stufen zusammen bekommen.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

das in der tabelle für mich sollte stimmen (aus erinnerung heraus ^^) also ca T2-10 oO dacht ich hatte ausgemistet xD


----------



## ElGeuso (21. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei. (Name: ElGeuso)

Tier2: Minimaus
Tier4: _T50_
Tier5: _Wolverine
_Tier6: ARL44, KV2, _GW Panther_
Tier7: _Panther, Jagdpanther, Tiger, _T29_, _VK3002DB_, _KV3
Tier8: _Typ59,_ _IS3_,T-44, Lorraine, Pershing
Tier9: M103

Wobei wahrscheinlich nur die Kursiven einsatzfähig sind, die anderen sind NOCH nicht zufriedenstellend ausgebaut,

Also: Tier 4-8 +  Tier 6 Arty

Bei Änderungen editiere ich diesen Post.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich waer ja auch dabei 

Ingame Name Seeefe  Und Panzer, joar: 

T8 T-44
T8 Tiger II
T5 Stug 
T5 KV-1
T4 Priest


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei:

Nick ist   _ShockFlyer_

Im Angebot hab ich:

T4 M8A1
T5 AMX 12t
T5 SU-85
T5 Pz4
T6 VK3601H
T7 Tiger
(T8 Bald Tiger II  )


----------



## Seven (21. Juli 2012)

Wenns nicht Stört mache ich auch mit, allerdings ist meine Sammlung momentan nicht so groß.  Ingame: Seven2k

T2: Mini-Maus
T3: Lorraine39 L AM
T5: KV-1
T6: VK3601
T7: T20


----------



## joel3214 (22. Juli 2012)

T3: Ary Sturmpanzer2  (ich hasse ihn  xD)
T4: su85b
T5: T1, Su85 und PzKpfw 
T5: Amx12T (einziger nicht voll ausgebauter)

Über 10 Mann sind wir schon schön schön


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin unter Der_General_49 bekannt, kann fahrzeuge bis t9 anbieten, fahre aber am liebsten t5 light.


----------



## Homerclon (22. Juli 2012)

Name: Siehe links, das blaue überm Avatar.

Für Junior:
T3 - Marder II
T3 - T-127
T3 - M22 Lokus

Für Senior:
T5 - _PzKpfw IV (Aber derzeit ohne eigene Besatzung.)
_
Für Meister:
T8 - Königstiger
T8 - T34
T7 - Jagdpanther

Absolut fahr ich nicht mit, ist mir zu teuer.

Ich hab zwar noch weitere, aber die sind entweder nicht Voll ausgebaut, oder würde ich nicht fahren wollen.
Komplette Garage: Klick mich


----------



## riedochs (22. Juli 2012)

Lights: T2 - T5
Meds: T6 - T9
Heavy: T6 - T10
TD: T5 - T9
SPG: GWPanther (T6?)


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Juli 2012)

Wär auch dabei.

Meine Tanks zurzeit:

M110E5, E-75, Typ59, Patton, AMX 13 75, M5 Stuart , Obj.704, KV1-S, GW Tiger

Ingame name : WhiteTouran


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> T5: Su85 und* PzKpfw* (heist der echt so )


 
*P*an*z*er*k*am*pfw*agen heißt das 
Welcher ist dass denn, der Pz4 ?


----------



## Homerclon (23. Juli 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> T5: Su85 und *PzKpfw* (heist der echt so )


 Das ist Militär-Deutsch.
Da wird zum Abkürzen nicht nur die Anfangsbuchstaben der (Stamm-)Wörter genommen.
Bzw. es gibt meist zwei Abkürzungen. Einmal nur die Anfangsbuchstaben, und einmal eine etwas längere. Wie das PzKpfw.
PKW hätte man auch schlecht nehmen können, das ist ja schon belegt. 

Von einer Schriftlichen Abkürzung kann es auch zu einer mündlichen Abkürzung übergehen.
Z:b. StUffz = Stabsunteroffizier - Das fand Eingang in die gesprochene  Sprache. (Aber nicht als Anrede von Dienstgrad niedrigeren, es sei denn  man kennt sich gut.)

Eine sehr bekannte und akzeptable Abkürzung (Nicht Schriftlich):
KaLeu(n/nt) = Kapitänleutnant - Zu hören im Film "Das Boot".


----------



## Papzt (23. Juli 2012)

Und bei Silent Hunter


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juli 2012)

Damit hätten wir 15 Leute zusammen


----------



## sh4sta (23. Juli 2012)

Wenn sich noch mehr finden, kann man ja auch noch ne 2te Kompanie aufmachen. Würd bestimmt ne gaudi werden, wenn beide Foren Kompanien gegeneinander antreten.^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

ich denk mal eher: wenns mehr werden stehn die chancen günstiger, das man aus dem pool genug online leute schöpfen kann um erstma EINE zu füllen


----------



## sh4sta (23. Juli 2012)

Stimmt och wieder.  Wie gehts denn nu weiter? Wann? Wo? Tierstufe?


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juli 2012)

Mal schauen ich würde das hier erst mal noch ein paar Tage stehen lassen eventuell findet sich ja noch jemand 
Ich mach mich im Laufe des Tages mal an die Tier Stufen ran und guck wie das passt und dann müsste man auch noch schauen ob wir das ganze noch mit TS machen wollen usw.


----------



## Triniter (23. Juli 2012)

Ich meld mich die Tage mal mit meiner Auflistung, geht aber "nur" bis T7 hoch zur Zeit, wobei nicht mehr viel fehlt bis zum ersten T8 TD.


----------



## Papzt (23. Juli 2012)

David, das sagt doch noch gar nichts.. guck dir mal unsere CWs an. Wir haben genug Leute für 20 Gefechte, aber meistens bekommen wir nicht mal eins voll


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juli 2012)

Joa das stimmt liegt wohl aber auch zum Teil daran das die meisten keine Lust auf CW haben, hat man ja schon oft genug erlebt


----------



## joel3214 (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin schon heiß drauf mit Leuten zu spielen, die einem nicht in denn rücken schissen weil sie meinen ich soll als TD an die Front angreifen wenn wir Verteidiger spielen


----------



## Z28LET (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab zwar nur selten Zeit, aber ich schreib einfach mal was ich anzubieten habe. 

Tier 2: Tetrarch
Tier 5: AMX 12t (M3Lee, spiele ich nicht, ist daher stock)
Tier 6: KV-2, JagdPz4
Tier 8: IS-3, Typ59
Tier 9: E-75, IS-8
Tier 10: IS-4


----------



## BaueROG (23. Juli 2012)

Der Lee ist doch nich Tier 5, oder hab ich was verpasst? xD


----------



## Triniter (23. Juli 2012)

Spielername ist auch Triniter
Also ich hab:
Arty: GW Panther(T6)
TD: Jagdpanter (T7), 11k noch bis zum Ferdi
Medium: T20 (T7) noch ca 60k bis Tier 8
Medium: VK3601 (T6), der wird grad als Spaßmobil ausgerüstet
Heavy: IS (T7), fehlt noch einiges an Ausrüstung.

Wie kann ich eigentlich aus einem bestehenden Clan raus? bin noch in einem alten drin bei dem aber sonst niemand mehr aktiv ist. OK habs gefunden, bin den alten Clan los.


----------



## Z28LET (23. Juli 2012)

Ups, ja stimmt, der Lee ist ja nur Tier 4.
Egal, ich mag keinen Tier 4 Panzer...


----------



## winner961 (23. Juli 2012)

also ich würde auch mit machen hab aber leider noch keine hohen Panzer 

T4: PZ III , Hetzer und Wespe
T5: T34

ansonsten halt noch ein paar kleiner aber sonst leider nix . 

heiße ingame wie hier winner961


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

kleine klugscheisser anmerkung: t-34 ^^ der t34 is ein T8 heavy der amies. mittlerweile premium (davor war er gar T9). das selbe spiel gibts nochma beim t-28 russen medium. der ohne - is ein T8 (?) ami td ^^ also der blöde strich is leider gottes wichtig.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Juli 2012)

Aber durch das T5 davor in diesem fall zu verschmerzen wa


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das selbe spiel gibts nochma beim t-28 russen medium. der ohne - is ein T8 (?) ami td ^^ also der blöde strich is leider gottes wichtig.



Da hab ich mich schon oft mit verschätzt 
Komme mit meinem Tiger um 'ne Ecke rum und denke, da steht ein kleiner T-28 den ich schnell wegpuste, jedoch guckte ich in eine Kanone von einem T28


----------



## Homerclon (23. Juli 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Mal schauen ich würde das hier erst mal noch ein paar Tage stehen lassen eventuell findet sich ja noch jemand
> Ich mach mich im Laufe des Tages mal an die Tier Stufen ran und guck wie das passt und dann müsste man auch noch schauen ob wir das ganze noch mit TS machen wollen usw.


 Ohne TS wird das absprechen etwas schwierig.
Und wenn man auf eine Kompanie eines Clans trifft, hat man dann fast schon mit Sicherheit verloren.


----------



## winner961 (23. Juli 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne TS wird das absprechen etwas schwierig.
> Und wenn man auf eine Kompanie eines Clans trifft, hat man dann fast schon mit Sicherheit verloren.



Das stimme ich homie  zu TS wäre wirklich Super zu haben


----------



## KornDonat (23. Juli 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ? Mir ist es so was von egal ob wir gewinnen oder verlieren   Für TS bin ich aber auch sonst ist die ganze Aktion eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos.
Das soll hier einfach nur eine Fun Veranstaltung werden wo man einfach nur Spaß hat und ich glaube das kann man auch ohne gewinnen, klar wenn man gewinnt macht es umso mehr Spaß.
Wenn wir wirklich was schaffen wollen dann muss halt einer der Erfahrung hat das sagen übernehmen und Strategien etc. aufstellen, dafür würde ich mich auch zur Not bereitstellen 

Und dann noch mal eben nebenbei ne ziemlich lustige Sache wie ich finde ^^
Eben hat mich jemand ingame angeschrieben der hier gerne beim Community zocken mitmachen würde, hier Forum allerdings kein Acc hat, aber wohl regelmäßig im Sammelthread mitliest. Nun ja im Grunde genommen soll es ja ein Community zocken vom Forum werden von daher weiß ich nicht was ihr davon haltet. Meinetwegen kann er mitmachen mir ist das relativ egal ^^
Hier mal sein WoT Acc : pepelod


----------



## sh4sta (24. Juli 2012)

Ohne TS würde es nur halb so lustig werden.  Gewinnen oder verlieren is doch egal...mir gehts um den Spaß. 
Soll er doch ruhig mitzocken. Je mehr desto besser


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

joa, also ts is doch irgendwo grundvorraussetzung oder? also kompanie unter "kumpels" ohne ts kann man sich doch gleich schenken ^^


----------



## winner961 (24. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> joa, also ts is doch irgendwo grundvorraussetzung oder? also kompanie unter "kumpels" ohne ts kann man sich doch gleich schenken ^^



Ist auch meine Meinung  ich freu mich richtig darauf mit den Leuten hier zusammen zu zocken und Spaś zu haben. Sieg oder Niederlage mit Euch ist trotzdem geil


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn 9 von 10 Gefechte verloren gehen, hab ich keinen Spaß daran. (Es sei denn es ist jedes mal sehr knapp.)
Regelmäßig hoch verlieren kann in auch in Randoms, dafür brauch ich keine Kompanie.

Und ja, man bräuchte jemanden der während der Gefechte Strategien vorgibt.


----------



## Z28LET (25. Juli 2012)

Ja, einen Teamleader, das wäre schon wichtig, am besten jemand mit guten CW Erfahrungen.
Ich zum Beispiel bin noch nie koordiniert in einem so grossen Team gefahren, da muss man sich vom Random Game etwas umstellen.
Da ist es gut, wenn man ein paar sinnvolle Anweisungen bekommt.


----------



## sh4sta (25. Juli 2012)

> Wenn wir wirklich was schaffen wollen dann muss halt einer der Erfahrung  hat das sagen übernehmen und Strategien etc. aufstellen, dafür würde  ich mich auch zur Not bereitstellen



Da hat sich doch schon jemand bereit erklärt.    Das "zur Not" wird einfach mal überlesen


----------



## Z28LET (25. Juli 2012)

Sich selbst einfach vorschlagen gilt nicht.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juli 2012)

T1 : Lol traktor
T2: PZ35t ; Tetrach ; und den deutschen Premium
T3 : Pz38t und wespe (ary)
T4 : Valantine
T5 : PzKw 4
T6 : VK 36 , Hummel (ary)  und jagdpanzer
T7 : kommt der tieger in den nächsten 2 tagen
T8 . KV5

ingame name Odras Clan UGA


----------



## sh4sta (25. Juli 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Sich selbst einfach vorschlagen gilt nicht.



Er Organisiert dit ja och allet^^ Dann kann er och im Speil so weiter machen


----------



## Seven (25. Juli 2012)

Gibt es schon eine Idee wann wir Spielen?


----------



## KornDonat (25. Juli 2012)

Joa ob das gut geht ist halt ne andere Frage, ich denke aber mal das ich das schon irgendwie hinbekomme zumindest auf den älteren Maps  Meinetwegen kann das auch jemand anderes machen so ist das nicht 

Ich würde dann auch mal sagen das wir genug Leute sind nun muss ich noch mal die Tiers durchgehen und schauen welche Kompanie Stufe wir denn fahren und ein Datum müssten wir dann auch noch finden am besten noch in den nächsten 7 Tagen da dann im Urlaub bin ^^
Joa und TS bräuchten wir auch noch eventuell kann da jemand was organisieren ? Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch TS hier von Pcgh weiß da jemand an wem man sich da wenden muss ?


----------



## Seven (25. Juli 2012)

Was den TS angeht kann ich eventuell was Organiseren. Aber nicht drauf versteifen.  Ich frage nach wen derjenige Online ist.


----------



## sh4sta (25. Juli 2012)

@Korn

Wenn ich das richtig überblickt habe, sind die kleinsten Tier5(Also T5 ist das höhste was die "kleinsten" stellen können). Also sollte sich die Kompanie in dem Bereich bewegen. Müsste dann Senior??? sein?


----------



## joel3214 (25. Juli 2012)

Also Ts hätte ich zur Verfügung, wer aber besser wenn einer einen hat der ihm gehört oder Admin ist außer Ch PW kann ich glaube ich nicht viel machen.


----------



## KornDonat (25. Juli 2012)

Ja wir haben einige dabei die nur so kleine Panzer haben deshalb würde ich auch mal sagen das wir Senior fahren


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juli 2012)

Also Clawhammer hier ausm Forum bietet im Marktplatz kostenlos TS Server an, laut jetztigem stand hat er noch welche frei, ihn koennte man auch fragen ob er uns einen gibt *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/41089-clawhammer.html*


----------



## Goose80 (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,

möchte mich einfach mal mit reinschreiben,

Ingame Name Suppe_ger

und anzubieten hab ich

T7 Tiger, Jagdpanther
T4 VK1602 Leo, Grille und den M5
T3 M22, M3 und den Marder II


----------



## KornDonat (25. Juli 2012)

Ihr macht das schon mit dem TS da bin ich mir sicher 

So langsam sind wir echt zu viele wir haben jetzt 20 Leute die mitmachen wollen das wird ein wenig problematisch wenn auch wirklich alle mitmachen ^^


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juli 2012)

Naja ob den alle zur gleichen Zeit auch Zeit haben werden ist fraglich  

Kannst du eig. noch nachtreaglich eine Umfrage erstellen?  Dann koenntest du ja ein paar Daten aufschreiben und wir stimmen ab wann


----------



## KornDonat (25. Juli 2012)

Joa ich schau mal ob ich da was machen kann 

Edit: Aus der Umfrage wird wohl nichts ^^


----------



## sh4sta (25. Juli 2012)

Shit Happens^^


----------



## Papzt (25. Juli 2012)

Und du willst uns dann führen, David?  Das ist ein scheiß Job, aber wenn man aus Fun fährt geht das wohl noch.


----------



## KornDonat (25. Juli 2012)

Ach das geht schon ist ja alles nur aus Fun und da wir ja eh nicht viel reißen wollen passt das schon


----------



## Danger23 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich denke das sowieso nicht alle Zeit haben werden. Ich z.b. hab sehr stark wechselnde Dienste und auch Sonntag und Feiertagsdienste. 

Und ehrlich es soll Spaß machen ob wir verlieren oder gewinnen ist total egal. Wenn man ernsthaft um einen Sieg fahren will hat man mit so einer zusammengewürfelten Kompanie keinen großen Erfolg. Aber bei den kleinen Tiers sind die Verluste ja überschaubar und Spaß wird es trotzdem machen.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2012)

ganz ehrlich: schlimmer wie random kanns nich werden, also isses quasi eine "gewinnsteigerungs garantie" - un das zählt doch auch scho was ^^


----------



## Papzt (25. Juli 2012)

Erstmal müsste man eh sehen wie die anderen so spielen und sich darauf einstellen. Aber ich denke nach ein paar Runden hat man das raus. Und wenn donat mit fährt wird es sowieso ein Abenteuer


----------



## Danger23 (25. Juli 2012)

Klar braucht man ein paar Runden um sich einzustellen wie jeder den so spielt. Na er wird doch unser Chef Ansager dann kann doch nichts schief gehen  Wichtig ist einfach ein gutes Setup an Tanks zu bekommen der Rest ergibt sich von alleine.


----------



## kdie (25. Juli 2012)

würde auch noch mitmachen, aber kann erst in ca. 4,5 Wochen  Noch etliches was uff Arbeit fertig machen muss (so wenig Zeit für WOT), dann endlich Urlaub, aber leider ohne WOT (ganz ohne Computer & Netz....)
T2: Pz35t, Tetrarch, BT-2, MiniMaus
T4: Grille
T5: Pz IV, StugIII, KV-1, Su-85, Hummel (voll ausgebaut aber ich treffe nichts so richtig...)
T6: JagdPz IV (zwar voll ausgebaut aber noch am üben..), KV-2
T7: KV-3 (zwar voll ausgebaut aber noch am üben..)


----------



## joel3214 (25. Juli 2012)

Stand nix (fc)


----------



## Papzt (26. Juli 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Klar braucht man ein paar Runden um sich einzustellen wie jeder den so spielt. Na er wird doch unser Chef Ansager dann kann doch nichts schief gehen  Wichtig ist einfach ein gutes Setup an Tanks zu bekommen der Rest ergibt sich von alleine.


 
Ja wird schon klappen irgendwann.ach hast du ne Ahnung...wenn im Lategame noch alles offen ist brennt bei ihm wohl irgendwas durch und er wird so eine Art Trollrambo  schwer zu beschrieben in was für einem Zustand der Typ dann ist...das muss man erlebt haben


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juli 2012)

Haha ja so einige interessante Aktionen gabs da schon


----------



## Homerclon (26. Juli 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Sich selbst einfach vorschlagen gilt nicht.


 Wenn er Mist baut, sägen wir ihn einfach ab und lassen es jemand anderen versuchen. 


KornDonat schrieb:


> So langsam sind wir echt zu viele wir haben jetzt 20 Leute die mitmachen wollen das wird ein wenig problematisch wenn auch wirklich alle mitmachen ^^


 Durchwechseln, so machen wir es bei uns im Clan auch.
Wenn zu viele für eine Kompanie da sind, aber zu wenig für eine zweite Kompanie, wird einfach durchgewechselt, so das jeder die Chance hatte zumindest einmal zu fahren.


Bzgl. TS hätte ich direkt eine Bitte: In den Gefechten etwas Funkdisziplin halten.
Nur das nötigste Sprechen. Unsinn Labern und Kommentieren kann man vorher/hinterher noch genug.
Es bringt nichts einen Kommandanten zu haben, wenn man diesen nicht hört, bzw. dieser keine Infos über Feindkontakte mitbekommt um darauf zu reagieren.


----------



## sh4sta (26. Juli 2012)

> ach  hast du ne Ahnung...wenn im Lategame noch alles offen ist brennt bei  ihm wohl irgendwas durch und er wird so eine Art Trollrambo  schwer zu beschrieben in was für einem Zustand der Typ dann ist...das muss man erlebt haben



Ich steh auf Abenteuer.  Ich muss jetzt schon jedes mal lachen, wenn ich den Satz lese...na dit kann ja wat werden


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juli 2012)

Hat jetzt einer schon ueber ein Datum nachgedacht?


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie wärs diesen Sonntag also den 29.07.12 ? So gegen Abend 19 Uhr ?


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juli 2012)

Ich muesste da schon Zeit finden


----------



## winner961 (26. Juli 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wie wärs diesen Sonntag also den 29.07.12 ? So gegen Abend 19 Uhr ?



Da hätte ich zeit


----------



## joel3214 (26. Juli 2012)

Hoffe bin da und der "aufregende" Geburtstag der Oma is dann schon vorbei


----------



## Papzt (26. Juli 2012)

Ahh den Tag danach bitte wiederholen


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juli 2012)

Haha du bekommst ja erst am 30 dein Internet


----------



## Homerclon (26. Juli 2012)

Sieht schlecht aus bei mir, an diesem Datum.


----------



## Seven (26. Juli 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie wärs diesen Sonntag also den 29.07.12 ? So gegen Abend 19 Uhr ?


 

Passt bei mir.


----------



## Triniter (27. Juli 2012)

Sonntag könnte gehen, allerdings vielleicht erst etwas später, muss ich dann spontan schauen wann ich zuhause bin.


----------



## sh4sta (27. Juli 2012)

Da ich Montags(generell in der Woche) sehr früh raus muss, wird das bei mir Sonntag Abends nichts.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juli 2012)

Also momentan waeren wir anscheinend sicher 4mann evtl. 6mann


----------



## KornDonat (28. Juli 2012)

Joa ganz viel versprechend ist das nicht  Vor allem bräuchten wir immer noch irgendwie ein TS Server wo wir es uns für kurze Zeit bequem machen können ^^


----------



## joel3214 (29. Juli 2012)

Scheiß Telekom habe wohl frühstens Dinstag wieder Internet....


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juli 2012)

ich denk mal, ich könnt auch heut abend.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal, ich könnt auch heut abend.



Also wenn heute Abend dann wûrde ich mal sagen das ich zeit hab.


----------



## Goose80 (29. Juli 2012)

heut Abend ab 19.00 sollte gehen.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2012)

hat jetzt jemand einen TS-Server gefunden ?


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Was den TS angeht können wir den von einem Freund von mir nutzen. Habe das ok bekommen. Eine sache: Nicht wundern wenn ihr nach dem Joinen nicht die Channel wechseln könnt. Ihr braucht den Rang. Fürs erste werde ich euch Verscheiben. WEnn alles klappt bekommt ihr den Rang dann auch.


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch schon mal was  
Mal schauen wie viele wir heute denn so zusammen bekommen man kann ja sonst auch noch mal ein anderen Termin suchen wo dann auch mehr Leute Zeit haben


----------



## sh4sta (29. Juli 2012)

Dann solltest du auch die TS Daten posten, damit Korn die im 1. Post einfügen kann.   Na dann viel Spaß euch.  Wie gesagt, bei mir wird das nix.


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn klar ist wer alles spielt werde ich das Passwort per PN rausgeben. Das muss nicht jeder Wissen.  Jeder der Spielen möchte bekommt es natürlich. 

Die IP ist die folgende: 84.38.68.142

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass jeder als Nickname sein Fourm-Nickname einträgt.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2012)

das mit dem TS ist ne tolle Nachricht 

jemand ne idee wie viel früher wir uns dort treffen ? also 18.00 oder 18.30 uhr ?


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Mir ist das eigendlich egal.  Ich richte mich nach der Mehrheit. 18h klingt aber gut für mich.


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2012)

Ich denke 18:30 Uhr reicht vollkommen  

So mal eben schnell die Liste für die heutigen Teilnehmer ^^



> Seven
> winner961
> Goose80
> Seeefe
> ...


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Wir brauchen 15 oder? Habe noch nie in einer Kompanie gezockt, deswegen die Frage. 

18:30 Uhr ist auch supi.


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2012)

Nicht unbedingt es geht halt nach Punkten man brauch eine gewisse min. Punktzahl um fahren zu können und dann gibts noch mal ne max. Punktzahl die nicht überschritten werden darf


----------



## Papzt (29. Juli 2012)

Morgen bin ich dann sowieso immer dabei, da ist dann nichts mehr mit gewinnen


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Also steht 18:30?


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2012)

jap ok dann amchen wir 18.30 aber der TS-Server ist passwort geschützt , das passwort wäre nicht schlecht seven


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Jo PW geht gleich raus. Ich wollte nicht das jeder der im INternet zufällig auf diese Seite stößt gleich das PW lesen kann.  Kommt per PN. 

Nutzt bitte euren Forum-Nick als TS-Nick. Damit ich weiß wem ich die Channel-Switch-Rechte geben muss.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2012)

okey danke schön seven


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juli 2012)

also 18:30 is bei mir sicherlich zu früh. angepeilte bettchen geh zeit vom sohnemann is 19 uhr. muss ich halt mal schauen, wie das alles zeitlich klappt. kann also auch sein, das es 8e bei mir wird, bis ich auftauch. aber kommen tu ich.


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2012)

Kein Problem wir werden bestimmt ein wenig länger unterwegs sein


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

So ich habe gerade die PNs rausgeschickt. Alle auf dieser Liste sollten eine Bekommen haben. 

Hab jetzt einfach die Liste von KornDonat genommen. ^^



> winner961 +
> Goose80 +
> Seeefe +
> DarkMo +
> ...


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2012)

Naja man kann ja um 18:30 nen Channel aufmachen und dann kommt halt jeder rein der da ist  


BTW: 

Ich kann evtl. auch erst etwas spaeter, heute gibts grill , aber da steht noch die uhrzeit nicht fest. Kann sein das der erst um 19:30 ist, dann wuerd ich noch 2,3 ruendchen fahren sonst halt spaeter 


Edit:

Noe hab noch keine nachricht von dir erhalten seven


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Habe eine rausgeschickt. Na ja egal ich shicks dir nochmal. 

Edit: Ist raus.

Nicht wundern, Ihr könnt wenn ihr gejoind seid keine Channel wechseln. Ihr bekommst dann gleich Rechte und dann könnt ihr Wechseln.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2012)

Ja und wie ist das PW nun? 

Ich sehe da nur die Namensliste von uns


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Och bin ich blöd... Das Kommt vom Copy und Paste  Sorry...

SO ist raus!

Edit: Nicht wieder leaven... xD Sonst kann man dir keine rechte geben.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2012)

Jo habs  Danke


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Leute rückt an hier. Wir brauchen noch jemanden!


----------



## KornDonat (29. Juli 2012)

So momentan sind wir ganze 4 Leute 
Ich glaub die Aktion müssen wir noch mal wiederholen wie wäre es denn am Freitag den 3.8 gegen 19 Uhr ? 
Das wäre der letzte Tag wo ich noch Zeit hätte bin dann erst mal im Urlaub bis zum 17.8 und in der Woche ist für die meisten denke ich mal unpassend.


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Jop ich hätte damit kein Problem. 

Schade das sich nicht mehr eingefunden haben.


----------



## pc-jedi (29. Juli 2012)

So, ich melde mich auch mal zum Dienst.
InGame: GeneralRichthofen

Tanks:
Deutsch: bis Tiger 2
USA: TDs bis Hellcat
Russen: KV1, will zum IS3


----------



## Seven (29. Juli 2012)

Willste jetzt mitzocken? Wir brauchen noch!


----------



## ElGeuso (29. Juli 2012)

Hab grad viel zu tun, bin erst in ein, zwei Wochen dabei.
Aber erzählt dann wie es war.


----------



## Triniter (30. Juli 2012)

Sorry ich war dann gestern nach meiner Arbeitsschicht am Bierstand nicht mehr in der Lage gerade zu schauen...


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2012)

Triniter schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich war dann gestern nach meiner Arbeitsschicht am Bierstand nicht mehr in der Lage gerade zu schauen...



Ok aber ich glaube ich spreche im Namen aller die gestern Abend gespielt haben wenn ich Sage das wir einen sehr lustigen Abend hatten obwohl wir nicht sehr erfolgreich waren. 

Und jetzt zum nächsten Termin : wie wäre es mit dem 03.08.2012?


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juli 2012)

Sorry Leute das ich nicht dabei war. Aber Freitag hört sich grundsätzlich mal ganz gut an. Da sollte ich Zeit haben.


----------



## joel3214 (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich bis dahin Internet habe bin ich dabei.


----------



## sh4sta (30. Juli 2012)

03.08 muss ich dann leider auch absagen, weil meine zukünftige Schwiegermutter übers WE kommt -_-   Man koennte ja dieses Event Grundsätzlich 1mal im Monat oder so machen oder nicht?!?


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:
			
		

> 03.08 muss ich dann leider auch absagen, weil meine zukünftige Schwiegermutter übers WE kommt -_-   Man koennte ja dieses Event Grundsätzlich 1mal im Monat oder so machen oder nicht?!?



Super Idee sh4sta aber dann denke ich mal das wir einen festen TS Server brauchen und einen festen Termin, das würde ja dann wahrscheinlich mal zu nem Clan wachsen?


----------



## Seven (30. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem TS wäre kein Prob. Wir können ruig den nutzen den wir gestern auch genutzt haben. Eventeull bekommen wir auch unseren eigenen Channel.


----------



## Papzt (30. Juli 2012)

Ich kann leider auch erst in 2 Wochen. Die Telekom bekommt es ja nicht geschissen


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juli 2012)

@ Papzt: Solltest du nicht heute den Anschluss bekommen? Wohnst den so abgelegen das sie erst eine Schneise zu deinem Haus schlagen müssen oder graben sie das Kabel von Hand ein.

Ja so einen regelmässigen Event fände ich cool.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Juli 2012)

jo war lustig. endlich ma ned allein eine auffe fresse bekommen  aber einen schluss haben wir recht schnell ziehen müssen: unter 8 mann bringts mit kompanie einfach nix :/


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> jo war lustig. endlich ma ned allein eine auffe fresse bekommen  aber einen schluss haben wir recht schnell ziehen müssen: unter 8 mann bringts mit kompanie einfach nix :/


 
ja aber trotzdem war es sehr lustig


----------



## Papzt (30. Juli 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Papzt: Solltest du nicht heute den Anschluss bekommen? Wohnst den so abgelegen das sie erst eine Schneise zu deinem Haus schlagen müssen oder graben sie das Kabel von Hand ein.
> 
> Ja so einen regelmässigen Event fände ich cool.


 
Ich wohne mitten in Hannover, nur die Telekom hatte andauernd irgendwelche Fehler in meiner Bestellung deswegen durfte ich heute zum dritten mal bestellen....


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juli 2012)

Gibt da denn keine anderen Anbieter ? Ich würde grundsätzlich nie wieder zur Telekom gehen die haben das Anfang des Jahres mit unserer Kündigung auch nicht hinbekommen und wollten noch Monate lang später Geld für den Anschluss haben usw.


----------



## Papzt (30. Juli 2012)

Nein nichts anstandiges. Kabel Deutschland dürfen wir nicht weil der Mieter mit denen Probleme hat und Vodafone etc bieten nur miese Leitungen an


----------



## Homerclon (30. Juli 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Super Idee sh4sta aber dann denke ich mal das wir einen festen TS Server brauchen und einen festen Termin, *das würde ja dann wahrscheinlich mal zu nem Clan wachsen?*


 Viele hier haben bereits einen Clan.
Und um einen Clan zu gründen muss man einmalig Gold investieren.

Die Idee eines PCGHX-WoT-Clan kam schon ein paar mal auf, aber das lohnt sich nicht.
Clans haben nur einen nutzen, man kann am CW teilnehme. Dafür muss man aber Minimum 30 Spieler mit T10 bzw. T8 Arti stellen.
Und davon müssen, wenn man denn die Hürde "Erfolgreiche Landung" geschafft hat, jeden Tag 15 Spieler zwischen 19 und 24 Uhr bereit sein.

Für alles andere braucht man keinen Clan, man muss dann lediglich auf einen gemeinsamen Clan-Tag verzichten.


Zum neuen Termin 3.8: Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## sh4sta (30. Juli 2012)

Muss doch kein Clan sein, um 1x im Monat so nen Event zu organisieren.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2012)

Oder vllt. 2x 

Achja: 

Man koennte ja auch mal bei sowas mitmachen http://worldoftanks.eu/news/3236-company-cup-2-1st-week-qualifier-round-de/

So koennte man seinen Goldkontostand verbessern, wenn man den gewinnen sollte  Ob man jetzt so Kompaniegefechte faehrt oder sein Glueck versucht, juckt ja keinen, oder?


----------



## Goose80 (30. Juli 2012)

Dazu müssten wir aber mindestens zu 8 sein, waren ja gestern schon nicht so viele, obwohl es echt lustig war.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2012)

Naja muesste man schon i-wie hinbekommen


----------



## KornDonat (31. Juli 2012)

So ich muss leider für Freitag absagen da wir doch schon früher in den Urlaub fahren, aber  natürlich könnte ihr das ganze auch ohne mich machen


----------



## sh4sta (31. Juli 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> So ich muss leider für Freitag absagen da wir doch schon früher in den Urlaub fahren, aber  natürlich könnte ihr das ganze auch ohne mich machen




Viel Spaß im Urlaub^^


----------



## joel3214 (8. August 2012)

Komm schnell wieder es tut sich nix mehr


----------



## KornDonat (8. August 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Urlaub^^


 Danke, werd ich haben 



joel3214 schrieb:


> Komm schnell wieder es tut sich nix mehr



Joa ich merk das schon  
Naja ich hab meinen Laptop mit und fahr jeden Abend noch ein paar Runden nur hab ich halt am Tage keine Zeit, aber am 16.8 bin ich wieder zurück


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2012)

bin grad voll im dayz fieber ><


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2012)

Apropos DayZ... Gibt es in dem Spiel einen Sinn? Wenn man irgendwann Equip hat, hockt man doch nur noch rum und campt wie ne Ratte  
Ich wollts mir auch schon holen, aber in 2 Wochen wird GW2 gezockt  Bis dahin reicht mir BF3. 

WoT zocke ich kaum noch. Ist einfach nur langweilig geworden. Alles voller Botter...


----------



## joel3214 (22. August 2012)

Hat keiner mehr Lust ?


----------



## KornDonat (22. August 2012)

Also bei mir siehts die nächsten 2 Wochen ganz schlecht aus da hätte ich höchstens Samstag Abends Zeit


----------



## sh4sta (22. August 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also bei mir siehts die nächsten 2 Wochen ganz schlecht aus da hätte ich höchstens Samstag Abends Zeit




Ich hab zu 90% immer nur Freitag oder Samstag Abends Zeit  (wenn nix ansteht)


----------



## Papzt (22. August 2012)

Da schließ ich mich mal an


----------



## joel3214 (22. August 2012)

Na dann Samstag Abend ist doch was


----------



## Papzt (25. August 2012)

Steht das jetzt noch?


----------



## Seven (28. August 2012)

Ich bin momentan voll mit Guild Wars 2 eingedeckt.

Wenn ihr möchtet könnt ihr aber trotzdem den TS-Server von mir nutzen, den wir auch letzes mal genutzt haben.


----------



## winner961 (28. August 2012)

Also wer noch Lust und zeit hat könnte sich ja nochmal melden.


----------



## sh4sta (28. August 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit hab ich grad eher weniger. Wenn Zeit dann leider nur Fr oder Sa Abend.


----------



## joel3214 (28. August 2012)

Sven wie Gildwars der Tieger ruft uns 
Wie gesagt Samstag Abend wer auch für mich Top.


----------



## KornDonat (29. August 2012)

Samstag könnte klappen wenn ich Abends dann noch ansprechbar bin


----------



## Seven (31. August 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Sven wie Gildwars der Tieger ruft uns





@all: Wenn jemand neues dazu kommt besheid sagen, sonst hat er keine Rechte auf den TS -> wegen Channel wechseln und so.


----------



## joel3214 (31. August 2012)

Ich war noch nicht drauf


----------



## sh4sta (31. August 2012)

ick och nich


----------



## Papzt (31. August 2012)

Wird das über haupt jemals stattfinden?


----------



## winner961 (31. August 2012)

Es war schon einmal also morgen Abend jetzt?


----------



## Seven (1. September 2012)

Na ja es müssen sich halt genug finden. Letztes Mal waren wir leider zu wenig. Hat zwar trotzdem Spass gemacht aber man kann halt am ende nur noch 2 Züge voll machen und ann zusammen spielen ist ja Glückssache.


----------



## joel3214 (1. September 2012)

Also zuhause bin ich so ab 7 denke ich.
Wie viel brauch man denn min für eine Kompernie?
Wer nice wenn alle die sagen wir mal ab 7/8uhr Zeit haben hir kurz einen Vermerk machen würden.


----------



## winner961 (1. September 2012)

Jo ich stimme Joel zu einen kurzen Vermerk wâre Top 
Also ich hab den ganzen Abend Zeit


----------



## Homerclon (1. September 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Also zuhause bin ich so ab 7 denke ich.
> Wie viel brauch man denn min für eine Kompernie?
> Wer nice wenn alle die sagen wir mal ab 7/8uhr Zeit haben hir kurz einen Vermerk machen würden.


 8 Würde ich als Minimum bezeichnen, dann würde man aber schon meist benachteiligt in die Gefechte gehen.
10-12 sind ideal, damit man mit möglichst vielen Tanks am Tierlimit antreten kann. (Ausgenommen T10-Kompanie, da müssten es 15 Leute sein.)


Ich bin nicht dabei.
Mache WoT-Pause.


----------



## winner961 (1. September 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:
			
		

> 8 Würde ich als Minimum bezeichnen, dann würde man aber schon meist benachteiligt in die Gefechte gehen.
> 10-12 sind ideal, damit man mit möglichst vielen Tanks am Tierlimit antreten kann. (Ausgenommen T10-Kompanie, da müssten es 15 Leute sein.)



Ja homie da stimme ich dir zu . 

Also nochmal Wer hat heute Abend zeit?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2012)

Ich hätte vielleicht um 20-21Uhr Zeit, hab aber kein Mic/TS


----------



## winner961 (1. September 2012)

na gut MR wäre ich denke mal nicht so problematisch


----------



## joel3214 (1. September 2012)

Sind aber viele


----------



## Seven (1. September 2012)

Ich kann nicht. Wir machen gleich ne GW2 Instanz. ^^ Ts ist aber wie gesagt da. Alle die kommen kurz "Hier!" schreiben und es gibt TS daten per PN.


----------



## joel3214 (1. September 2012)

Du Suchti 
Bin dann mal wow Spielen


----------



## Seven (1. September 2012)

Das sagt dann ja der Richtige.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (8. September 2012)

Was habt ihr vor? Hatte keine Lust den ganzen Thread zu lesen um das herauszufinden...


----------



## b0s (14. November 2012)

Um den Thread mal wieder leben einzuhauchen und mich einzubringen:

Tier 1-9 & in absehbarer Zeit eine nutzbare T6 Arty (noch nicht ausgeforscht)

Gehts hier eigentlich um Kompanien oder einfach ums gruppenweise gemeinsam zocken?


----------



## sh4sta (14. November 2012)

Kompanie und ich warte immer noch auf mein Abenteuer mit Korn


----------



## winner961 (14. November 2012)

Schließe mich mal an kann wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig beisteuern . Wer hätte am Wochenende zeit?


----------



## b0s (14. November 2012)

Ich hab dieses WE auf jeden fall reichlich Zeit und bin daher terminlich flexibel. Kann mich also nach euch richten wenn wir genug zusammenkriegen!


----------



## winner961 (14. November 2012)

b0s schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dieses WE auf jeden fall reichlich Zeit und bin daher terminlich flexibel. Kann mich also nach euch richten wenn wir genug zusammenkriegen!



Wenn du heute noch Zeit hättest kann ich noch ne runde mit mir spielen. Adde mich mal in wot


----------



## KornDonat (14. November 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Kompanie und ich warte immer noch auf mein Abenteuer mit Korn


 
Das kriegen wir bestimmt irgendwann mal hin 

Dieses Wochenende sollte bei mir auch klappen


----------



## winner961 (14. November 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir bestimmt irgendwann mal hin
> 
> Dieses Wochenende sollte bei mir auch klappen


 
also so wie ich das sehe hätten wir für dieses Wochenende bis jetzt vier Leute :
KornDornat
winner961
bOs
sh4sta

sieht doch mal nicht schlecht aus viellleicht jemand wie Homerclon und darkmo oder der Österreicher(leider Name vergessen sorry) der letztes mal mit uns gespielt hat und wir hätten fast ne Kompanie


----------



## Seeefe (14. November 2012)

Also Sonntag dürfte bei mir aufjedenfall gehen  Freitag abend, ma schaun  Samstag nur bis um 15:00Uhr


----------



## Homerclon (15. November 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> sieht doch mal nicht schlecht aus viellleicht jemand wie Homerclon und darkmo oder der Österreicher(leider Name vergessen sorry) der letztes mal mit uns gespielt hat und wir hätten fast ne Kompanie


 Nope, Samstag ist Easy 8 Cup. - Danach _vielleicht_, E8 Cup beginnt ja um 18 Uhr.
Und Sonntag Clan-Besprechung.


----------



## Heumond (16. November 2012)

Ich könnte mich auchnoch einbringen am Samstag oder Sonntag.
Ingame wäre das Quak3, Panzer momentan zwei T10 HT, ein T10 TD, zwei T8 HT, eine T7 Arty und noch paar T6 & 7.


----------



## winner961 (16. November 2012)

Also ich denke mit T6 und T5 und T4 denke ich haben die meisten also werden diese Panzer zum spielen genutzt. Oder hat da jemand Einwände?


----------



## sh4sta (16. November 2012)

Ausser das ich keinen Tank dieser Stufe habe, nicht


----------



## winner961 (16. November 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser das ich keinen Tank dieser Stufe habe, nicht



Ach komm da findest du sicher einen


----------



## BaueROG (17. November 2012)

Ich würd sagen,meine Meinung, dass wir bis T8 max. spielen würden, weil da denke ich am meisten einen oder mehrere Panzer haben mit dem sie sowas auch machen möchten. Das gab doch irgenwie so Klassen bis T6, T8, T10 oder?


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

Jupp, genauso isset^^


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

ok also wer hätte heute zeit und um Welche Uhrzeit bitte einfach mal hier rein drunter schreiben.
 Zeit : ganzer Tag 
 Panzer : KV-1,StugIII,T-34 und PZIII oder (PZIII/IV vielleicht noch.)


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

Zeit: Kommt drauf an^^ is bei mir so nen spontanes dingen 
Panzer: Obj 212, Typ59, T34, 3002DB, churchill(aber nur ungern^^), M103, IS-4, IS-7, E-100, M103, T110E5, Tetrach, MiniMaus, SU100M1


----------



## b0s (17. November 2012)

Ich hab zwar auch T9 im Aufgebot, halte max T8 aber auch für die beste Wahl.


----------



## Heumond (17. November 2012)

Also bei mir irgendwann Abends so ab 18:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Panzer: IS4; IS7; Obj 212; SU-100; T-34-85; AMX 50 100; AMX T7 TD wie auch immer das Teil benannt wurde; Löwe; Churchill; T110E3


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

also ich wäre höchstens für T8. dann sag ich jetzt mal trefen wir uns mal um 18.00 auf nem TS :176.57.128.20:5780 bitte dann alle in PCGH Eingangshalle.


----------



## KornDonat (17. November 2012)

Als ich könnte mit T6-T10 dienen 
18 Uhr passt bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

18uhr? Werd versuchen da zu sien, hab mir auch mal ne Notiz gemacht, damit ichs nich vergesse^^ TS is ohne PW?


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

Als ich könnte mit T6-T10 dienen 
18 Uhr passt bei mir ganz gut. 

sehr gut 

sh4sta 
ja der TS ist ohne Passwort.


----------



## KornDonat (17. November 2012)

Bei mir klappt das  doch nicht ein Kumpel hat mich gerad gefragt ob ich ihn helfen kann seine Geburtstagfeier vorzubereiten ^^


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

alle die jetzt zeit haben bitte auf den TS kommen : 

176.57.128.20:5780


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

bei mir verzögert sich das noch...weiß nich ob das noch was wird


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

ok dann heißt es wohl wieder einmal abwarten.


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

so...werd zwar jetzt zocken, aber aus kompanie wird nix bei mir.


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

also wenn du lust kannst du noch mit Heumond und mir spielen. einfach winner961 oder Quak4 bei WoT adden dann nehmen wir dich dazu.


----------



## sh4sta (17. November 2012)

Hab grad 3 Runden gemacht, reicht schon wieder  wochenende halt....


----------



## Heumond (18. November 2012)

Quak3 wäre es bei mir ,
18 Uhr wird heute nichts erst 19 Uhr ggf. etwas früher


----------



## winner961 (18. November 2012)

Heumond schrieb:
			
		

> Quak3 wäre es bei mir ,
> 18 Uhr wird heute nichts erst 19 Uhr ggf. etwas früher



Passt schon dann treffen wir uns um 18.45 oder so auf dem TS.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2012)

Ist heut wieder ne Kompanie?


----------



## winner961 (18. November 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heut wieder ne Kompanie?



Ach komm bis des mal klappt sind wir alt und grau


----------



## sh4sta (18. November 2012)

Jo...erweißt sich schwieriger als gedacht...


----------

